

Web Typography Is Lacking Behind. How to change it? - justinab
http://sixrevisions.com/web-technology/digital-typography-needs-to-move-forward/

======
jones1618
Lacking Behind - A serious medical condition that saddens rappers everywhere
and makes them admit "I like big [behinds] and I cannot lie."

